# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  CD Constrictors 2013-2014 Breeding thread

## CD CONSTRICTORS

Well, we've been having some success the last week or so getting some quality locks in early. Just wanted to make a post where we could post our plans, as well as our progress on pairings.

Our plan has been set for a few months and here it is:

0.2 Fire 100% Het Clown will be seeing a 1.0 100% Butter Het Clown to try for the first Nuclear Clown with a 1.0 Pastel 100% Het Clown as a back-up for either.

0.1 Clown to a 1.0 Banana

0.1 100% Het Clown will see my 1.0 Butter Het Clown or 1.0 Clown

0.2 Pieds... 1.0 Black Pastel 100% Het Pied and 1.0 100% Lesser Het Pied (possibly a 1.0 Pastel 100% Het Pied if he gets enough size). 1.0 Pied "Holmes" is always on back-up!!

0.3 Albinos.... 1.0 Pinstripe Albino and 1.0 Spider Albino (possibly a 1.0 Enchi Albino if he put some size on)

0.2 Champagnes.... 1.0 Enchi Fire

0.3 Spiders.... 1.0 Banana, 1.0 Nuclear

0.3 Pinstripes.... 1.0 Banana, 1.0 Nuclear

0.5 Pastels.... 1.0 Banana, 1.0 Enchi Fire, 1.0 Enchi Pastel, 1.0 Sugar Fire

0.1 Super Pastel.... 1.0 Sugar Fire

0.1 LemonBlast.... 1.0 Banana

0.1 Enchi..... 1.0 Banana

0.1 Butter.... 1.0 Mojave

Here is our progress to date.

A late ovy (9/22/13) from this pairing last season.

*1.0 Enchi Fire x 0.1 Pastel*



*1.0 Butter 100% Het Clown x 0.1 Fire 100% Het Clown

*

*1.0 Sugar Fire x 0.1 Super Pastel- very excited about this pairing!!

*

*1.0 Nuclear x 0.1 Spider

*

*1.0 Black Pastel 100% Het Pied x 0.1 Pied

*
*
1.0 Mojave x 0.1 Butter
*


*1.0 Banana x 0.1 Normal (super reduced girl from The Herp Vault)

*
*
I will update progress as I see it coming in, but it is always good to see these plans coming together!!

*

----------

_Andybill_ (11-10-2013),_HypoLyf_ (11-13-2013),_MonkeyShuttle_ (03-20-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Left a good one out...

*1.0 Banana x 0.1 Enchi

*

----------


## MootWorm

Your banana is insane!! You're definitely in for some good clutches this season  :Smile:  Oh, and is your super pastel really that bright in person? Those are gonna be some quality little worms.

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (10-08-2013)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> Your banana is insane!! You're definitely in for some good clutches this season  Oh, and is your super pastel really that bright in person? Those are gonna be some quality little worms.


That was with some natural sunlight coming through the shades.

The Banana that is doing all the locking so far is my smallest and not quite as nice as my slightly older one. Here they both are... little guy on top about a month ago.

----------


## Mike41793

> Your banana is insane!!


 :ROFL:  

Hey corey, Should i just pm you my address now for the fire clowns and butter clowns you produce? I mean... You're gunna hit a few nuclear clowns anyways... You don't want those other ugly single gene clown combos taking up space in your rack....   :Very Happy:  

Congrats on the pairings, you've got some awesome stuff going on. Definitely keep us updated!

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (10-08-2013)

----------


## joebad976

I still can't believe those bananas are breeding already. Looks like you will have a pretty good year. Guess I need to start figuring out my pairings for the year.

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (10-08-2013)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> Hey corey, Should i just pm you my address now for the fire clowns and butter clowns you produce? I mean... You're gunna hit a few nuclear clowns anyways... You don't want those other ugly single gene clown combos taking up space in your rack....   
> 
> Congrats on the pairings, you've got some awesome stuff going on. Definitely keep us updated!


Mike- you'll see them posted when they hatch. You can call dibs on one.... lol.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Wow you have some great projects going! Congrats and good luck!

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (10-08-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Mike- you'll see them posted when they hatch. You can call dibs on one.... lol.


I'll be pointing at more than one, those clutches are gunna produce a load of hot babies for you man! 

I've always been bad at math.... :p

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (10-08-2013)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> I'll be pointing at more than one, those clutches are gunna produce a load of hot babies for you man! 
> 
> I've always been bad at math.... :p



You can have more than one.... lol.

I think right now I am most excited about the possibility of Enchi FireFlys and Sugar FireFlys  :Good Job:

----------

_Mike41793_ (10-03-2013)

----------


## BHReptiles

Let me know if you hatch black pastel het pied or black pastel pied males! I'd be interested in one for my DARK het pied female  :Wink:

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (10-10-2013)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> Let me know if you hatch black pastel het pied or black pastel pied males! I'd be interested in one for my DARK het pied female


You're on the list. I would only keep 0.1 Black Pastel Pied or Het in the event I got a loose screw and wanted to hold her to try for a Panda down the road  :Snake:

----------


## BHReptiles

> You're on the list. I would only keep 0.1 Black Pastel Pied or Het in the event I got a loose screw and wanted to hold her to try for a Panda down the road


I can already hear that screw rattling around  :Wink: 

I couldn't remember if I had told you about wanting a black pastel pied/het. It was really funny...I was talking to a friend about how next summer I was going to start shopping around for a visual or a het. That day, you mentioned something somewhere about working towards one. I guess it was just meant to be xD

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (10-10-2013)

----------


## ROACH

This is what im interested in......0.3 Spiders.... 1.0 Banana, 1.0 Nuclear!

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (10-10-2013)

----------


## joebad976

Start saving up.... :Smile:

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (10-10-2013)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> This is what im interested in......0.3 Spiders.... 1.0 Banana, 1.0 Nuclear!


You're on the discount plan  :Wink:

----------

_ROACH_ (10-11-2013)

----------


## Coopers Constrictors

Lookin good, Corey. Best of luck!

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (10-15-2013)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> Lookin good, Corey. Best of luck!


Thanks!!

My Sugar Fire x Super Pastel locked again last night and I felt like a little kid at Xmas  :Very Happy:

----------

_Mike41793_ (10-11-2013)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Another couple with a lock on the first pairing.

Enchi Pastel x Pastel..... she makes him look like a hatchling and he's 800+g

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

When saying no is just not enough  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## ROACH

> When saying no is just not enough


Nice!

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Not complaining about this lock. Little guy is making his rounds as long as he keeps eating every week.

----------

_ROACH_ (10-21-2013)

----------


## joebad976

Looking good....seems you have a stud on your hands.

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (10-21-2013)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> Looking good....seems you have a stud on your hands.


I am excited about the little guy, but way more excited about what my Enchi Fire/Enchi Pastel and Sugar Fire pairings bring more than anything else in the racks.

Late eggs from last year due to be laid tomorrow from my big Pastel. Hoping the Enchi Fire did the job. Looking like she will be a week or so late.

----------


## joebad976

> I am excited about the little guy, but way more excited about what my Enchi Fire/Enchi Pastel and Sugar Fire pairings bring more than anything else in the racks.
> 
> Late eggs from last year due to be laid tomorrow from my big Pastel. Hoping the Enchi Fire did the job. Looking like she will be a week or so late.


Nice Xmas present....Enchi Fireflies!!!!  :Good Job:

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

After an exciting day of pulling my last clutch of eggs from last year I decided to upload this weeks locks.

Banana x Pinstripe (lazy looking lock, but confirmed under the tub)



Sugar Fire x Pastel



Black Pastel 100% Het Pied x Normal (really dark Normal that I thought would compliment a Black Pastel). Not really looking for the 50% Het Pied stuff- just some nice Black Pastels.

----------


## Mike41793

> Black Pastel 100% Het Pied x Normal (really dark Normal that I thought would compliment a Black Pastel). Not really looking for the 50% Het Pied stuff- just some nice Black Pastels.


Not a dumb pairing at all, you'll be able to tell whose het and whose not.  :Wink:   :Good Job:

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (10-26-2013)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Black Pastel 100% Het Pied..... 0.1 Pied a few weeks ago, 0.1 Normal yesterday, 0.1 100% Het Pied today. Hit her up within a hour of going in her tub. What a life  :Good Job: 

If we don't hit some more Black Pastel Hets or a Black Pastel Pied it isn't because we didn't try!!

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

One new lock this week and several repeat locks of previously pairings. Nice start to the season with 15 quality couples locking already. Have not even looked at Albino stuff yet and we are just getting ready to pair some girls that are up to a nice weight now. Anticipating 20-25 clutches this season.

Banana x Pastel (proven breeder already 200g over last years weight).

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

0.2 Spiders giving me a shot at the Nuclear Spider we missed last year. Here is the second girls lock on her first pairing yesterday with our Nuclear.

We are firming up Albino pairings this week. We will be pairing for some DH Albino/Pieds in some fashion. Just not sure which females we are going to use for DH pairings ATM.

----------


## Mike41793

I live that fire lesser, Nuclear combos are sweet. Looking good man  :Good Job:

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (11-01-2013)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Several repeat locks this week and one new one. We have a contest running it seems between our Black Pastel 100% Het Pied and one of our Bananas on who is going to sire the most clutches this year.... the Banana seems to have an edge at the moment. 

This was a welcome sight this morning. 2011 Pied who was on strike for 4 months sitting at 1150g. She started eating real well last month again and is up to 1400g, so we decided to pair her to the obvious choice (for us anyways)- 1.0 Black Pastel 100% Het Pied. He has locked with 0.4 girls now this year.... Pied 10F1, 100% Het Pied, Normal, and now Pied 11F1. If we don't hit a Black Pastel Pied I believe we will just buy one!! Here he is with our newest confirmed lock this week.

BPHP x Pied 11F1



And- his previous conquests this season:

BPHP x Normal



BPHP x 100% Het Pied



BPHP x Pied 10F1

----------

_Andybill_ (11-10-2013)

----------


## joebad976

You should hit a couple this year with those pairings. Give a little shout out to the odds gods before you go to bed at night. Lol, good luck I think you will hit some.

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (11-10-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Congrats and good luck with everyone!

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (11-10-2013)

----------


## Andybill

Not sure how I missed this thread. You have some really nice stuff! Got a lot going on for you this season! Good luck!  :Good Job:

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (11-10-2013)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Next new pairing up after he sheds  :Wink: 



She is patiently waiting her new mate  :Good Job:

----------


## Dev_DeCoste

> After an exciting day of pulling my last clutch of eggs from last year I decided to upload this weeks locks.
> 
> Banana x Pinstripe (lazy looking lock, but confirmed under the tub)


Oh man, that's gonna make an awesome clutch! IMO at least... Let me know if any Banana Pins pop out!! 

Or Nuclear Pinstripes.. Or Butter Pinstripes... (@ the other awesome pairings lol). It definitely looks like you'll be having some excellent clutches this year! I can't wait to see them. Good luck!!

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (11-10-2013)

----------


## BumbleB

Wow so many awesome pairings can't even begin to point out just one. Good luck with everything and In a few months I might be looking for a pied female I know exactly where to check

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (11-11-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Wow.  You are going to have some very exciting clutches!

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (11-11-2013)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Earth shattering day here. Big Banana has finally been caught in the act!! 

Took a dive in with the Enchi girl and got the job done. He really needed to step up cause the little Banana is getting a bit tired and needs some rest.

----------

_Dev_DeCoste_ (11-11-2013),_MootWorm_ (11-11-2013)

----------


## HypoLyf

So many action shots! It looks like you have a fun season!  :Very Happy:

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (11-13-2013)

----------


## Dev_DeCoste

This thread is missing one thing: a big Bow Chika WOW WOOOOWWW lol 

I'm scrolling through through this thread in a lecture and my friend just looked over my shoulder n went: "Stop lookin' at snake porn!"   :LMAO:

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (11-13-2013)

----------


## Zombie

Hey corey, whats the age and weight on that smaller banana if you dont mind me asking? Hes a stud! May the odds gods shine upon uour season!

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> Hey corey, whats the age and weight on that smaller banana if you dont mind me asking? Hes a stud! May the odds gods shine upon uour season!


Received him on 7/16/13..... un-shed and un-fed at 61g. He ate on day 2... first offering. He has been a machine ever since.

I started pairing him at 475g and he locked his first pairing. He wavers between 490g and 550g depending on when he ate and when paired. He seems to lose ~15g every pairing....

Bigger Banana is 675g and just started locking. He was a 6/20/13 addition at 73g.

----------

_Zombie_ (11-16-2013)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

This pairing makes an even 20 females that have locked with males so far this season. Sorry for the crappy cell pics, but I shoot with whatever is closest at the moment.

Enchi Fire x Champagne

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-08-2013),_Mike41793_ (12-13-2013)

----------


## Royal Hijinx

Good stuff!

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (11-28-2013)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Not a lock, but very promising looking here. She has not eaten in over a month and has been pairing with my Enchi Pastel quite nicely.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-25-2013),_stoaob3_ (06-25-2014)

----------


## joebad976

> Not a lock, but very promising looking here. She has not eaten in over a month and has been pairing with my Enchi Pastel quite nicely.


Plus she has huge follicles  :Wink:

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (11-28-2013)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

OK... same 0.1 Pastel as above, but we decided to throw our 1.0 Sugar Fire at her as well as the 1.0 Enchi Pastel she has already been locking with. Really hoping for a shot at a Sugar FireFly  :Good Job: 

The 1.0 Sugar Fire has been locking with a 0.1 Super Pastel and we're not certain she will go as she is an early 2012 although 1600g. Add two rats on top of that tonight!! She is still feeding good. The 1.0 Sugar Fire has also locked with another 0.1 Pastel, but the one above is much nicer IMHO. Out of the three females, he should be able to sire one of those clutches and hopefully get us that Sugar FireFly we are looking for!!

The other lock today was a nice sight to see!! Our 1.0 Butter 100% Het Clown was finally able to break down our 2nd 0.1 Fire 100% Het Clown for a visual lock after she shed last week and had a few meals. She was very pleased to see him yesterday when he dropped in for a visit. We are really giving heavy donations to the odds gods for a Nuclear Clown. This lock was female #21 for a 21 gun salute!!

Stay tuned for some Albino action in the coming weeks. Our preferred male is really getting close to being paired  :Wink: 

Sugar Fire x Pastel 11F1



Butter Het Clown x Fire Het Clown 11F2

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-25-2013)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

The Pastel has ovulated and another girl is looking rather promising here. 

100% Het Pied glowing nicely. Locks recorded with 1.0 Black Pastel 100% Het Pied.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-08-2013)

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

I feel like you got some ovulation a pretty early! I have one girl that looks like she might ovulate soon  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (11-28-2013)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

This is the beginning of the Albino pairings.

First introduction with evidence of a lock. He will see 3 more females and his job will be done.

Enchi Albino x Albino

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-08-2013),_jben_ (12-08-2013)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Enchi Fire x Champagne 100% Het Ghost. Much brighter Champagne from Dave Green than the previous pairing. Same male has locked both females and we're curious to see how the hatchlings will differ.

----------

_Mike41793_ (12-13-2013),_stoaob3_ (06-25-2014)

----------


## Coopers Constrictors

Lookin good, Corey! Keep on truckin!  :Good Job:

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (12-11-2013)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> Lookin good, Corey! Keep on truckin!


Thanks!

We are nearing the end of new females to pair. This week we are pairing our remaining 0.2 Normals with our Sugar Fire and Enchi Fire. Albinos have started pairing and we have a few longshot girls that may go late..... Firefly, Lemonblast and a few Pinstripes.

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

New couple:

Sugar Fire x Normal 11F2 (one of my favorite males)



And our Pastel finally really did ovulate today!! She had me fooled last week, but this is a no brainer.

----------

_Mike41793_ (12-13-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

The sugar fire and enchi fire are both awesome looking! Looking good man

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (12-13-2013)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Breeder girls are solidly off feed and follicles are growing. 

2nd Enchi Albino x Albino lock and she feels to have 8 nice quarter sized follicles. 

Sitting here waiting on a pre lay shed from Sugar Fire x Pastel pairing who ovulated on 12/13/13.

Happy New Year!!!

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

With temps dropping into the 40's overnight here the last few weeks the snake pit dropped to 65F ambient yesterday without any heat source. We purchased a radiant oil heater for $69 at Lowes to remedy the problem. The heater and IR gun are within 1F.

Temps went from 65F to 80F within a few hours. Nice little heater.

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> The Pastel has ovulated and another girl is looking rather promising here. 
> 
> 100% Het Pied glowing nicely. Locks recorded with 1.0 Black Pastel 100% Het Pied.


Looks like we missed the ovy on this 0.1 Het Pied girl recently as we have been so busy. Did not lock this week and there appears to be ~6 eggs in her belly. Paired exclusively with a 1.0 Black Pastel 100% Het Pied.

----------


## Dave Green

Glad to see the het pied is doing well for you, good luck!

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (01-18-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Had to give this one a shot.... was locked with her 4 hours after pairing.

----------

_Mike41793_ (01-22-2014)

----------


## joebad976

Very nice

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (01-22-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Also put this video in the "Pictures" forum, but just wanted to keep followers of this thread on track with our current progress this season.

----------


## Zach Cedor

I love watching ball python videos on YouTube you sir have just gained another subscriber lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (01-27-2014)

----------


## BHReptiles

It sounds like you're set up to have a really nice season! I'm glad that spider is breeding well for you! She was always a great eater for me so it's no surprise she's up to weight already.

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Our 0.1 Pastel is 5 days past her due date to lay eggs. Looks like she needs another week or so still.

We have placed some overstock snakes on our Facebook page and the website will be updated shortly.

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

New pairing. Have not seen visual locks using our 1.0 Albino Enchi with this big 2500g 0.1 Albino, so we threw little Banana at her.

He had her locked inside 3 hours  :Good Job:

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

0.1 Pastel is sitting at* 47* days post ovy shed!! She absorbed last year, but was bred this year to a 1.0 Sugar Fire and 1.0 Enchi Pastel. I have never had a female hold out this long. Hurry up already!!

0.1 100% Het Pied to 1.0 Black Pastel 100% Het Pied is sitting at day 30 looking just fine.

Plenty of females ready to ovy in March  :Good Job:

----------

_ROACH_ (02-18-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Woke up this morning to a new couple locked on their first pairing.

1.0 Enchi Pastel x 0.1 Pinstripe

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Both of those girls need to go ahead and give you some eggs!

----------


## Archimedes

I forgot you grabbed up Breanna's spider! She's a pretty girl, glad she's putting her genes to good use!

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Looking like this 0.1 Pastel is about to ovy any day (sorry for the cell pic). Ovy'd last year in March, and gave us 7 nice eggs, so she is right on schedule. Nice that she is 500g over last seasons weight!!

This will be the first Banana clutch this season  :Good Job: 



One of her first of 6 locks with the Bananas:

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

First visual lock with this female..... (we suspect the Albino Enchi has locked her, but no visual with him yet). Very comforting to see a visual lock with her  :Good Job: 

0.1 100% Het Albino x 1.0 Albino Pinstripe

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Finally we have caught him in the act!!

Enchi Albino x Albino  :Good Job:

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

OK.... so after a long wait, here is the Pastel x Banana ovy. This will be the first Banana clutch. Second Banana clutch is a race between a nice reduced Normal and a Proven Spider.

First pic is about 8pm last night. Second pic is 8am this moring. Looks like we missed the "peak" of the bulge, but she surely ovy'd. Ovy was 11 days earlier than last year....

----------

_joebad976_ (03-09-2014),_ROACH_ (03-09-2014)

----------


## ROACH

Very Nice!

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Took a peek this morning and lots of girls are really building here. Some probably weeks and maybe days from an ovy......

*Sorry for the crappy cell pics.... did not plan on a photo shoot this morning!!
*

0.1 Proven 100% Het Albino (to Enchi Albino and Pin Albino)



0.1 Butter (to Mojave). *This girl is ready to burst any day!*



0.1 Proven Spider (to Bananas)



0.1 Fire 100% Het Clown (to Butter 100% Het Clown)



0.1 Champagne 100% Het Ghost (to Enchi Fire)



0.1 Normal (to Bananas). This is my favorite Normal.* Also ready to burst any day!
*


0.1 Proven Pied (to Black Pastel 100% Het Pied). She looks tiny, but that is an 11" water bowl  :Good Job: 



0.1 Proven Albino (to Enchi Albino and Banana). Probably a few weeks off from an ovy.



0.1 Pinstripe (to Bananas).



And..... a girl that snuck up on us.....

0.1 Super Pastel- tipping the scale at 1350g now and has not been paired yet. Got to think of a good pairing for her!!



We also have a few more girls possibly coming online that may go late (right around 1200g now).... Pinstripe, Lemonblast and Firefly. All but a few males are probably getting tired and we will probably just wait till fall at this point. Our Enchi Pastel is probably the lowest used male that could handle all three of these girls. The Enchi Albino is also coming on strong if we want to make some Hets  :Good Job:

----------

_Andybill_ (03-12-2014)

----------


## joebad976

Looking good dude....can't wait for hatchlings, wish we could just bypass the egg laying phase altogether.

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> Looking good dude....can't wait for hatchlings, wish we could just bypass the egg laying phase altogether.


Same here!!

One of the Fire Het Clowns ovy'd last night. I'll take an early clutch of anything Clown-ish  :Good Job: 

Need to get that other incubator fired up quick!!

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Forgot the Ovy pic..... this was not the FHC pictured above. This girl was actually paired at the time she ovy'd and was locked earlier yesterday before she ovy'd. 

Pairing was a 1.0 Butter 100% Het Clown x 0.1 Fire 100% Het Clown. Obviuosly slim odds at the first Nuclear clown, but we have one more shot with our other Fire 100% Het Clown  :Good Job: 



And the sire... Butter 100% Het Clown (6 locks with this girl).

----------


## Andybill

Awesome! Would be really cool to see you hit on those nuke clowns. Best of luck!  :Good Job:

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (03-18-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> Awesome! Would be really cool to see you hit on those nuke clowns. Best of luck!


Thanks!!

1/16 odds the Nuke, but 1/4 of at least something Clown. If I see 4 eggs from each of the Fire girls I will be happy with the odds  :Wink:

----------

_Andybill_ (03-20-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

2012 Butter. I love it when the young girls ovy!! She is a plump 1600+g and had 8 nice follicles a few weeks ago. Paired to a Mojave (BEL's are what stimulated the interest in breeding) This is the only single gene pairing besides Bananas that we paired this season.

5th ovy so far with one clutch in the incubator and a Het Pied due to lay any day now  :Good Job:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Calling this ovy tonight. 

Paired to Enchi Albino and a Banana. Can't lose either way.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-19-2014),Stewart_Reptiles (03-19-2014)

----------


## Andybill

Keep em comin Corey!  :Good Job:

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (03-20-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Second Fire 100% Het Clown ovy. 

A handful more shots at a Nuclear Clown.

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Another female online..... 1.0 Enchi Fire x 0.1 Lemonblast. Better late than never  :Wink:

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

No huge news here. Two clutches in the incubator and 8 more total females have ovulated and shed. Expecting to fill the new incubator with some more eggs soon.

The goal is to have a nice selection of hatchlings for my first show in Daytona in August. Looks like we will have no problem filling a few display cases on the table. Really hoping my Spider and Pinstripe girls go soon..... both to Bananas. Most exciting ovy I am looking forward to is my Super Pastel girl to my Sugar Fire. She is really close to an ovy  :Good Job:

----------

_ROACH_ (04-18-2014)

----------


## ROACH

Really nice Corey....cant wait to see all the new babies!

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Done pairing for the season with the exception of 0.2 late bloomers...... Super Pastel and LemonBlast  :Good Job: 

Here is the run down on what we have paired and are pretty confident will give us some clutches this season. Lots of eggs expected in the next month  :Very Happy: 

*2014- Anticipated Clutches:

Banana x Pastel (ovy)
Banana x Normal (ovy)
Banana x Spider
Banana x Pinstripe
Banana x Enchi
Albino Enchi/Banana x Albino (ovy)
Albino Enchi/Albino Pistripe x Het Albino
Albino Enchi/Albino Pinstripe x Albino
Butter Het Clown x 0.2 Fire Het Clown (both ovy'd)
Butter Het Clown/Banana x Clown (can't lose either way!!)
Black Pastel Het Pied x Het Pied (eggs due to cut 5/22/14)
Black Pastel Het Pied X Normal
Black Pastel Het Pied/Banana X Pied
Black Pastel Het Pied x Pied
Mojave x Butter (ovy)
Sugar Fire x Super Pastel (ovy)
Sugar Fire x 0.2 Normal (both ovy'd)
Enchi Pastel x Pastel
Enchi Fire x 0.2 Champage
Nuclear x 0.2 Spider

Late Bloomers, but we're giving these two girls a late shot at a clutch as they are both over 1500g now!!

Enchi Pastel x Super Pastel
Enchi Fire x LemonBlast
*

----------

_ROACH_ (05-10-2014),_stoaob3_ (06-25-2014)

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Congrats! You have some awesome pairings, and I can't wait to see what you produce!

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (05-03-2014)

----------


## bumblebee1028

I just read through your entire thread. I'm also very excited to see what you produce!

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (05-03-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Proven 2010 Pastel comes through again. 1860g last season and gave me 7 eggs (all good). She got up to 2280g this season and gave 9 eggs to a Banana pairing. Actually paired to both my Bananas....

9 eggs (896g), all candle good. Mom is tucked away in a fresh tub after a shower  :Good Job: 

First two are cell pics.... crappy!! The last pic of a lock shows her colors a bit better. I'm so foolish to even have Pastels in my collection....lol!!

----------

_ROACH_ (05-10-2014)

----------


## BumbleB

Nice! Everyone can use a female like that in their collection

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Fire Het Clown pumping out eggs this morning (looks to be about 5 eggs). Paired with a Butter Het Clown. Looking for the big Nuclear Clown  :Good Job:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-10-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Video is processing. Pulled 5 good eggs from this first year girl..... 447g.

She was frisky this morning and took a swing at me. Used the hook...... having diabetes brings a new meaning to getting bit and fighting off a possible infection. She came off them just fine. Cleaned the tub and fresh bedding.

Mom is now 892g for a pre-lay weight of 1339g. Not bad since she gave me 5 eggs!!!

----------


## KING JAMES

Says it is a private video O.o

----------


## joebad976

LOL....Screw the hook throw a towel over her. Congrats, fingers crossed for some nuclear clowns.

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> Says it is a private video O.o


Should be public now. Was only private while processing and editing.

Joe...... Didn't feel like getting tagged with the diabetes today!! Did 6 lawns this morning and I'm working 7p-7a on 2 hours sleep. Headed to work now  :Wink:

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Complete insanity here for a new breeder!! Eggs three days straight.

Enchi Fire x Champagne. Can't wait to see the difference in this clutch with Wilbank's brown Champagne and Dave Green's awesome line of Champagnes  :Smile: 

Small 4 egg clutch that I totally missed the ovy on. Needless to say "bed check" was a surprise this morning  :Surprised:

----------

_Dave Green_ (05-16-2014)

----------


## joebad976

Wow  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 

You are having a killer season. Hope you hit tons of combos.

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (05-12-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Insanity has stricken here!! Caught this nice Albino girl pushing out an 8 egg clutch today. Paired with an Albino Enchi and Banana  :Good Job:

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Forgot the pairing pics.....

----------

_Andybill_ (05-26-2014),Zach Cedor (05-14-2014)

----------


## Cross Exotics

Awesome stuff Corey. You've certainly done your homework and careful planning this season for a great outcome. Gl on the odds my friend. :-) 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (05-13-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Clutch #6 this season  :Very Happy: 

There is a project, albeit how small, that all gets us started into breeding. Back in the summer of 2012 I bought this little Butter with the intention of making BEL's with my Lesser. Plans changed and I paired her with a 1.0 Mojave. I have passed on dozens of BEL's with plans on making my own. Let's see how this works out  :Good Job: 

She laid 6 perfect eggs this morning at a pre-lay weight of 1453g.

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Cut the first clutch.... just a dime sized window. Incredible odds from a Black Pastel 100% Het Pied x 100% Het Pied.

3 Black Pastels and 2 Pieds. One Pied is awfully white. Possible Black Pastel Pied  :Good Job: 

Pics when they pip in a few days on their own.

----------

Sammiebob (10-18-2014)

----------


## FloridaAlicat

Oh my goodness thats amazing! I'm planning to go to the daytona show this year (for the first time) so I can't wait to see all your beautiful babies!

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (05-22-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Clutch #7 in the incubator today  :Good Job: 

Fire 100% Het Clown 11F2 on 5 eggs this morning. This gives us 10 shots at a Nuclear Clown with both our pairings this season.

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

A few promising looks this morning from some females that have been dragging along!! I hate it when the girls make a mess of the tub, but the Enchi I don't mind at all  :Good Job:  The Spider ovulated in early May last year and the Enchi is a first year breeder. Both paired to Bananas  :Dancin' Banana: 

The incubator is looking mighty fine for this time of year.

----------


## joebad976

:Good Job:  :Good Job: Looking good

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (05-23-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

I believe we have hit one of our goals for this season on the first clutch....... a Black Pastel Pied!! 

Great outcome if it is so with 1/16 odds on a Het x Het pairing. 0.2 Pieds remaining to lay eggs gives us slightly better odds paired with the Black Pastel 100% Het Pied.

We will know for 100% sure when it crawls out of the egg, but this is either a VERY high white Pied or a Black Pastel Pied. It is all white except for what I can see of the head  :Good Job:

----------

_ROACH_ (05-24-2014)

----------


## Andybill

Killin it this year Corey! Lots of good stuff!

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (05-27-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

*Posted these pics in the Picture forum, but thought I'd post here as well for those following this thread. Thought we only had one Black Pastel Pied till they crawled out of the egg!! Two is better than one in this case!!

1.0 Black Pastel Pied. All white except his head. 77g:


0.1 Black Pastel Pied. Just one spot on her back. 61g:


A 0.1 Black Pastel 66% Het Pied emerged last night.. Decent Pied markers. No ringer like her dad.... 72g:



*

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-29-2014),_Andybill_ (05-28-2014),_HypoLyf_ (05-29-2014),_MrLang_ (05-27-2014),Zach Cedor (05-27-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

*2 more clutches this morning...... clutches 8 & 9. Both first year breeders from The Herp Vault. Really like the second girl 

1.0 Sugar Fire x 0.1 Normal 11F1 HV (6 eggs- 558g):


1.0 Banana x 0.1 Normal 10F1 HV (5 eggs- 588g):
*

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-29-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

God that normal girl is fabulous! 😍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (05-29-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Incubator is reaching capacity. Only 4 slots left. Reading a very steady 88.7F top to 88.2F bottom. I'll take it  :Good Job:

----------


## Zach Cedor

> Incubator is reaching capacity. Only 4 slots left. Reading a very steady 88.7F top to 88.2F bottom. I'll take it


Do you use a temp gun in your bator to read top to bottom or do you use something else? 

Sent From My Man-Cave

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> Do you use a temp gun in your bator to read top to bottom or do you use something else? 
> 
> Sent From My Man-Cave


All those cables are temp sensors inside actual tubs. I have 5 sensors and rotate them around every so often. 4 can be read from the outside with tiny 1/4" holes drilled through the side of the fridge. The other stays inside the incubator and has temp and humidity readings. Humidity is excellent.... 98%- 99% in each tub I have checked. The probes are a bit larger and I did not want to drill large holes in the side of the fridge.

----------


## Zach Cedor

> All those cables are temp sensors inside actual tubs. I have 5 sensors and rotate them around every so often. 4 can be read from the outside with tiny 1/4" holes drilled through the side of the fridge. The other stays inside the incubator and has temp and humidity readings. Humidity is excellent.... 98%- 99% in each tub I have checked. The probes are a bit larger and I did not want to drill large holes in the side of the fridge.


Nice I was just curious because my temp in my bator always seems off when using a temp gun I assume this has to do with only being able to get a reading on surface temps instead of air temps like probes is that right?  

Sent From My Man-Cave

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Here are my 4 outside temp sensors. I have found that the more actual eggs I put in the boxes, the temps equalize from top to bottom...... more heat load??

I can't complain about a 0.4F difference top to bottom  :Good Job: 

Top Right (Albino Enchi x Albino clutch)- 88.3F


Top Left (Banana x Pastel clutch)- 88.5F


Mid Middle (Enchi Fire x Champagne)- 88.7F


Bottom Left (Banana x Normal- laid today)- 88.4F


Overflow wine chiller- holds 5 tubs. No eggs in here yet, but the probe is in a tub filled with media ready for eggs- 88.5F

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Pied 11F1 ovy. Paired with Black Pastel 100% Het Pied and Banana. Let's see who wins this clutch!!

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

*Super Pastel in "razorback" form. About 10 days from laying eggs. Post ovy shed on 5/10/14. Paired with a Sugar Fire. 

This is our most anticipated non-recessive clutch of the season!!*

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-04-2014),Zach Cedor (06-01-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

Great stuff so far Corey, can't wait to see what pops out once they start hatching for u!  :Smile:  

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (06-04-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

I don't think she is going to be late laying her eggs. Due to lay 6/10/14  :Good Job:

----------

dr del (06-09-2014)

----------


## SteelCity905

Really exciting pied and clown projects!! Keep us posted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

*Clutch #10:

Pretty much right on time!! Due 6/10 and laid 6 nice eggs on 6/12 

She was our first pickup from a show.... Daytona 2012 at a whopping 70g from Family Reptiles!! Got her to 1653g pre-lay weight (clutch 533g, post lay weight 1120g).

Sugar Fire x Super Pastel- this is our most anticipated clutch, less recessive projects and maybe one other pairing (Enchi Fire x LemonBlast.... if she goes).



Baby pic right after Daytona August 18, 2012 



One of many locks.... A GREAT couple!!



*

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

A few new lock pics and an ovy from our Super Pastel 12F2 (to Enchi Pastel)

Enchi Fire x LemonBlast:


Albino Enchi x Albino:


Super Pastel 12F2 ovy:

----------

_joebad976_ (06-14-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Looks like the last pairing with the Albino Enchi pushed this girl right into an ovy  :Good Job: 


Spider girl snuck in an ovy here. Shed last on 5/18/14 and was looking in razorback form today. Looks like she is ready to push some eggs out soon to a Nuclear pairing.

----------

Zach Cedor (06-18-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Just a quick video tour of our current progress.....

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

One of 3 females we were expecting to lay in the next week went today. Clutch #11 at 62 eggs. Well on the way to our 120 egg count goal with our girls. 

Nuclear 12M2 x Spider 11F1. 5 good eggs at 456g. Not bad for a first year girl  :Good Job:

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

*Second of three females we are expecting to lay this week.

Clutch #12..... Sugar Fire x Normal 11F2. 6 nice eggs at a nice clutch weight of 656g 




*

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Just an update on the 0.1 Black Pastel Pied. She is not afraid to eat. Hatch 5/25/14. 120g before her 8th meal today  :Good Job:

----------


## stoaob3

> Clutch #6 this season 
> 
> There is a project, albeit how small, that all gets us started into breeding. Back in the summer of 2012 I bought this little Butter with the intention of making BEL's with my Lesser. Plans changed and I paired her with a 1.0 Mojave. I have passed on dozens of BEL's with plans on making my own. Let's see how this works out 
> 
> She laid 6 perfect eggs this morning at a pre-lay weight of 1453g.


The good thing about the BEL'S is you will be able to tell how many you got before its time to cut the eggs. You'll see pink and a dark spot for the eye somewhere in the eggs

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> The good thing about the BEL'S is you will be able to tell how many you got before its time to cut the eggs. You'll see pink and a dark spot for the eye somewhere in the eggs


These eggs have such a thick coating of calcium it's hard to even see the babies move at all.

Banana x Pinstripe laid 5 nice eggs this morning!! Caught her pushing a few out here:

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

*What could this one be??

Butter Het x Fire Het 
*

----------

_Eric Alan_ (06-28-2014),_joebad976_ (06-28-2014),_stoaob3_ (06-28-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

*So..... 15 clutches in the incubator and 10 hatched out so far..... well #10 is on it's way out soon  Three more have already ovulated and we are waiting on 3-5 more to ovulate. Our goal was 20 clutches, so it will be close.

Black Pastel 100% Het Pied x Het Pied:

1.1 Black Pastel Pieds, 1.2 Black Pastel 66% Het Pieds


Albino Enchi x Albino:

0.3 Albino Enchis, 2.2 Albinos, 0.1 100% Het Albino

Holdback on the top right of first pic.....


0.1 Albino holdback on top left .....


0.1 100% Het Albino holdback.....


Mojave x Butter:

1.1 BEL, 1.0 Mojave, 1.2 Normals


Enchi Fire x Champagne:

0.2 Champagnes, 0.1 Enchi, 1.0 Fire




Holdback 0.1 Enchi....




Banana x Pastel

1.0 Banana Pastel, 2.0 Bananas, 0.1 Pastel, 0.4 Crazy Normals!!


Banana x Normal:

3.1 Bananas, 0.1 Normal


Holdback 0.1 Banana....


Butter 100% Het Clown x Fire 100% Het Clown 11F1:

1.1 Clowns, 1.0 Nuclear 66% Het Clown, 1.0 Fire 66% Het Clown, 0.1 66% Het Clown

Clowns are both holdbacks.....




Butter 100% Het Clown x Fire 100% Het Clown 11F2

0.1 Nuclear 66% Het Clown, 0.2 Butter 66% Het Clowns, 1.0 Fire 66% Het Clown (will prove out )

0.1 Nuclear 66% Het Clown top left holdback......


0.1 Butter 66% Het Clown holdback on left....


Sugar Fire x Normal

0.2 Sugar Fires, 1.1 Fires, 1.0 Normal

Will choose a 0.1 Sugar fire for a holdback once they shed.....


Sugar Fire x Super Pastel- cut a few days ago: our first triples in this clutch!!!

Calling out..... 2 SugarFlys, 1 Sugar Pastel, 1 Super Pastel, 1 Pastel

SugarFlys 

Might hold back both if they are 1.1.....





*

----------

_Crazygecko_ (08-06-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

This girl needs to get moving (2010 proven breeder- laid 7 eggs last year)..... looking promising in shed here!! Banana and KillerBlast locks  :Good Job:

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Clutch #16:

Enchi Pastel x Super Pastel.... 7 eggs this morning. One egg has a window on the end you can see in the pic, but still candles good  :Good Job:

----------


## kai414

You have a lot of amazing stuff Corey! I'd be holding back all of them lol!

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (08-14-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

After a "small incident" in the snake pit this morning (see my Facebook page), I decided to cut a Banana x Pinstripe clutch. 

Amazing odds have come upon us again..... 2 Banana Pins and 3 Pinstripes. Can't wait till they are out!!

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-18-2014)

----------


## joebad976

All pins??....maybe she is a super pin. That would be sweet.

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

First Banana Pinstripe out of the egg. He's a looker  :Wink:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (08-23-2014),_Mike41793_ (08-23-2014),_ROACH_ (08-25-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

With our last clutch of the season sitting in the incubator, we can say this season was a great success. The last clutch is a 7 egg clutch from a Banana/Black Pastel 100% Het Pied x 0.1 Pied. The suspense is killing us!! Day 55 is on 11/11/2014.

99 eggs produced from 17 females- 5.82 egg per clutch average. Considering half of the females were first year girls in the 1500g range that is not too bad. 

We had a total of 7 eggs not go to term this season. 3 were infertile from a first year 0.1 Albino, 0.1 Het Pied laid 2 slugs, 0.1 Pastel and a 0.1 Super Pastel each had one egg go bad mid incubation. Talking with some others breeders a 92.9% hatch rate is nothing to sneeze at.

We hit a majority of what we were looking for..... Albino Enchis, Banana Pinstripes, Clowns, Black Pastel Pieds, Sugar Firefly and Enchi Super Pastels.  

Stay tuned for the 2014- 2015 breeding thread. We have added a lot of females into the rotation  :Wink:

----------


## Mr.Spence

Congratulations on your seaseon, glad things went well for you. Looking forward to seeing what you have in store for the next.

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (10-18-2014)

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> Congratulations on your seaseon, glad things went well for you. Looking forward to seeing what you have in store for the next.


We are adding a few 100% Het Clown breeders, VPI Axanthic breeder pairs, and a lot of our holdback males will be ready by December/January to start breeding- Sugar Firefly, Banana Pinstripe and Enchi Super Pastels. Along with a 1.0 GHI Mojave and 1.0 Pastel Clown we picked up, we are planning on pairing 40+ females this coming season. We paired 25 females last season and 17 laid eggs. A lot of 2012 females that did not make it to size last year will be coming online..... 0.2 YB, 0.1 Pied, 0.1 Firefly, 0.1 DH Albino Pied, 0.1 Albino Spider, 0.5 proven Normals we added, 0.1 Mojave, 0.1 Enchi, 0.3 Pinstripes, and a few additions yet to arrive.

----------


## Mike41793

Nice stuff Corey. Your nuclear and sugar projects are awesome. Can't wait to see what you do with the ghi Mojave!!  :Smile:

----------

_CD CONSTRICTORS_ (10-18-2014)

----------


## Sammiebob

> *So..... 15 clutches in the incubator and 10 hatched out so far..... well #10 is on it's way out soon  Three more have already ovulated and we are waiting on 3-5 more to ovulate. Our goal was 20 clutches, so it will be close.
> 
> Black Pastel 100% Het Pied x Het Pied:
> 
> 1.1 Black Pastel Pieds, 1.2 Black Pastel 66% Het Pieds
> 
> 
> Albino Enchi x Albino:
> 
> ...


What's that crazy looking ball next to the BEL? The one from the butter×Mojave pairing?? I want it!

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> Nice stuff Corey. Your nuclear and sugar projects are awesome. Can't wait to see what you do with the ghi Mojave!!


0.2 YB for sure. Mulling over the 0.1 Mojave, but she may see the Enchi Piied  :Wink: 

We have a few months to get our game plan together!!

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

Our last clutch of the season is coming due none too soon!!

Banana/Black Pastel 100% Het Pied x Pied. We're excited to see who the daddy of this 7 egg clutch is  :Wink: 

We are going to video cutting the eggs. Stay tuned!!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-01-2014),Sammiebob (10-31-2014)

----------


## Sammiebob

Please post the link when you get the video up!!

----------


## joebad976

Video time sweet....

----------


## Sammiebob

Any update on the eggs?

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> Video time sweet....


Forgot to tell you..... you're running the camera. Lol!!

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

We end the season the same way we started......

2 Black Pastel Pieds in the last clutch.

Video will be posted in the morning (uploading to YouTube now).

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

> Please post the link when you get the video up!!


Video is posted  :Smile: 

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...n-video-inside

----------

